# Cage trapping bobcats...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been waiting to set some cage traps since November 1st when our trapping season started, but now that I know better not to set any traps until later... I just couldn't take it anymore so I set one cage yesterday. I still need some winter clothes before I get serious. Laugh all you want but I bet you couldn't hang when it's 116°+ ????

Going to check my trap! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Big fat 0... I think I'll set a few more cage traps this morning to better my odds lol. I only have a total of eight cage traps... two three cage clusters and two odd balls. I think I'll set one of my odds ball cages in a high traffic area... people that is. I had a person walk by one in the same location last season.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck Eric!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck. Watch out for lions.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good luck Bud--Hope you get'em----------------------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Mark, Don and Skip!

Here's one of my cage sets... you may notice I don't brush it in a whole lot, just enough cat's claw to keep them from getting a good whiff of what's in there. You can spend all day on it but a square hole is a square hole no matter how you look at it.???? (I know it's a rectangle or a parallelogram before anyone gets smart)...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of work to play by those rules.

What's wore out on the Jeep? Or, what's not?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good looking set---------------You'll get him soon-------I've got 2 Climbing Coni sets for Mr Bob by my little creek bottom put out on the first Dec but no visits yet----Our Big Coni's 330 and 660 must be at least 4 feet off the ground even on Private land ..The coni is hard to see but it is close to the top of the leaning pole close to the bait. ..Season last till Feb. 1. -- Be waiting to see your Cat APH-------------------svb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure glad we dont have to trap with cages I wouldnt catch anything..good luck Eric ..expecting pics soon 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck bud


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys.

Glen the transmission isn't shifting into 2nd gear when I first start it up and drive it. And my back is killing me after setting three traps... I did something wrong.

Skip I don't know how you get them to go up a tree ????.

C2C who knows for sure. I don't think anyone targets coyote with a cage trap. It would keep the raptors of them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing yesterday but I was a happy camper... My trapping buddy has returned. Now if I can only remember how I got her to carry the cages ????. Hard to believe this pic is from six years ago.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No takers today... ????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Good looking set---------------You'll get him soon-------I've got 2 Climbing Coni sets for Mr Bob by my little creek bottom put out on the first Dec but no visits yet----Our Big Coni's 330 and 660 must be at least 4 feet off the ground even on Private land ..The coni is hard to see but it is close to the top of the leaning pole close to the bait. ..Season last till Feb. 1. -- Be waiting to see your Cat APH-------------------svb*


 I used something similar when trapping marten, running pole sets with 120 coni's, disadvantage with them was being out in the open, lots of bird problems with that type of set.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Birds aren't much of a problem Here Rick---That set of yours for Marten is one of the Very Best---Thanks for sharing that set--another good one is a Mailbox or news paper box used on a leaning tree or pole with the coni 120 inside----Were only allowed 2 marten or 1 Marten & 1 Fisher or I'd be using your tree set-----------------------------MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE--------SKIP & SHARON *


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck az..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nothing yesterday but I was a happy camper... My trapping buddy has returned. Now if I can only remember how I got her to carry the cages . Hard to believe this pic is from six years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup , time flies when you are having fun. My little boy trapping partner now has 3 kids and is 36 years old !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks hassell and pokeyjeeper

Nothing today but human foot prints at one of my cage traps ???? they were wearing boots. If it was fish and game a phone call or a business card left on my trap would be nice ???? so I pulled it... No sign of anything being in it ???? and they didn't steal it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*AH!!!! To Bad APH---was hoping you'd get a cat there, looked like a Great spot--A new spot will work out better------GOOD LUCK BUD*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *AH!!!! To Bad APH---was hoping you'd get a cat there, looked like a Great spot--A new spot will work out better------GOOD LUCK BUD*


Skip it wasn't the cage trap in the picture... that is my favorite spot, I caught two there. So I still have three traps out and those have a cable and lock attached ????


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep at it you’ll connect soon


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing again yesterday but a devastating blow to my trapping season... the transmission went out in my Jeep ☹ so I am done for now...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, that sucks. Sorry to hear that Eric, I was looking forward to reading your cage trapping thread again this year.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nothing again yesterday but a devastating blow to my trapping season... the transmission went out in my Jeep ☹ so I am done for now...


yes that sucks .. Im kind of in the same boat right now . I could smell gas for a couple days when I was getting in and out of my old truck so we pulled it into the shop and found that there was a crack in the fuel line between tank and filter . Im waiting for parts but have my sons truck to use til we get mine fixed . Hoping for a speedy recovery to our problems , always look forward to hearing other folks trapping stories .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys... if my back wasn't messed up, and I had some winter clothes I would use the neighbors razor. It's kinda a long way maybe 20 miles round trip... to much bouncing around for me to do every day. We'll see what happens... it ain't over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man tuff brake that does suck hope you get it up and going soon


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang. Gotta be some of those transmissions around. Are you considering another vehicle or looking to repair?


----------

